# engagement video



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if someone was to post a video of a dog engaging a passive person, without equipment on, and then fighting that person...on this forum...

would you think that was stupid? 

or even a hostile person?

yes or no?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Live bite with no hidden sleeve? on a homeless person?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Not only Yes, but hell yes!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no smileys, so i can assume a serious training vid ?

assuming your grammar is correct (and it is the person who is the one without equipment on), and dog is muzzled ... sure i'd love to see it 

especially if it's PPD training


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> if someone was to post a video of a dog engaging a passive person, without equipment on, and then fighting that person...on this forum...
> 
> would you think that was stupid?
> 
> ...


Not sure what to say. If it's training of someone getting bitten without equipment, on purpose, I don't think it's such a good idea. 

I just don't see the need of someone purposely being bitten, without equipment.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Not sure what to say. If it's training of someone getting bitten without equipment, on purpose, I don't think it's such a good idea.
> 
> I just don't see the need of someone purposely being bitten, without equipment.
> 
> DFrost



People can PM whatever they like.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

People are crazy. If the person is of sound mind and has consented to it, then why not? I have a bit of a weak stomach, so as long as the person doesn't allow him/herself to be ripped to shreds I don't see why not. LoL.

On a more serious note, my gut feeling tells me its not going to be allowed Joby. PM it to the interested parties or email it and crisis is averted. LOL


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

depends on the context I suppose. 

If it's a training situation, then that is one brave decoy.


----------

